# Want to be successful?



## Rich Parsons (Jun 3, 2002)

Check this out

Subject:    Want to be successful?

Ever wonder about those people who say they are giving more than 100%? 
We
have all been to those meetings where someone wants over 100%. How 
about
achieving 103%? Here's a little math that might prove helpful. What 
makes
life 100%?

If A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z is represented 
as:
 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21  22 23 24 25 26.

Then,
H A R D W O R K
8 1 18 4 23 15 18 11 = 98%

K N O W L E D G E
11 14 15 23 12 5 4 7 5 = 96%

But,
A T T I T U D E
1 20 20 9 20 21 4 5 = 100%

And,
B U L L S H I T
2 21 12 12 19 8 9 20 = 103%

So, it stands to reason that hardwork and knowledge will get you
close,attitude will get you there, but ******** will put you over the 
top.
And look how far *** kissing will take you!

A S S K I S S I N G
1 19 19 11 9 19 19 9 14 7 = 118%


Have a great Day

Rich


----------



## Tachi (Jun 4, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Amazing how it works, even by the numbers!  

Thx for the "insight"!


Tachi


----------



## AvPKenpo (Jun 4, 2002)

:rofl: 


LOL, like it.

Michael


----------



## tunetigress (Jun 5, 2002)

Somehow, I think I already knew that! LMAO!!!  :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tunetigress _
> 
> *Somehow, I think I already knew that! LMAO!!!  :rofl: :rofl: *



Dear Miss Tunetiger

This is just a simple proof for what many of us
have seen and lived in real life.  
AKA applied applications - relevant data points.
:rofl: 

Have a nice day

Rich


----------

